
Software NRSC-5 Receiver - th0ma5
https://github.com/theori-io/nrsc5
======
jacquesm
The whole shift to digital for radio is a bullshit exercise. Radio
functionality does not in any way increase in some measurable way by going
digital, digital does not degrade gracefully and analogue radio used hardly
any spectrum at all to begin with. I really don't see why radios should need
processors, it was a perfectly good medium that served a ton of people with
limited access to technology the world over.

The only reason this got rammed through in my opinion is that it allowed for
DRM to be imposed on radio.

~~~
verri
Indeed, imposing DRM is the whole idea :)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Radio_Mondiale](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Radio_Mondiale)

But there are some benefits which you didn't mention, such as including text &
images in the broadcast for people without internet access, kind of like what
Microsoft attempted a decade ago with FM subcarriers. There isn't that much
bandwidth available for analogue AM radio either; using DRM would at least
double that. And then there's the claim that switching to DAB allows for
decreasing the output power, but I don't know if that really holds true in
practice.

------
heywire
Some more information (I posted this yesterday but it didn't get much
traction). I'm personally really happy about this project, because something
about proprietary technology being used for general radio broadcasts rubs me
the wrong way. I really wish we would have adopted a system like DRM (digital
radio mondiale, not digital rights management) instead of the deceivingly
named HD Radio.

[http://www.rtl-sdr.com/decoding-and-listening-to-hd-radio-
nr...](http://www.rtl-sdr.com/decoding-and-listening-to-hd-radio-nrsc-5-with-
an-rtl-sdr/)

~~~
planteen
I have always hated HD Radio from the pedantic standpoint that "definition"
describes images and "fidelity" should describes audio.

~~~
imadfy
They never said it was "high definition".

~~~
planteen
The codec is HDC, High-Definition Coding

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-
Definition_Coding](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-Definition_Coding)

------
mmastrac
For those of us like me who don't know what NRSC-5 is:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HD_Radio](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HD_Radio)

~~~
ChuckMcM
And here is the standard:
[http://www.nrscstandards.org/SG/NRSC-5-C.pdf](http://www.nrscstandards.org/SG/NRSC-5-C.pdf)

